# Any one know best media player of computer



## mohammed_intekhab (Sep 12, 2006)

Suggest the best media player you know.
Reply support to your suggestion that why your suggestion is best


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 12, 2006)

Winamp !


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 12, 2006)

My Vote goes to WMP, though Winamp & VLC r also good.


----------



## GeekyBoy (Sep 12, 2006)

I like Winamp the most.


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 12, 2006)

VLC
Real Player
& WMP

Depends on what I am playing


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 12, 2006)

GOM Player
www.gomplayer.com


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 12, 2006)

I like K-lite mega codec pack and VLC but i use wmp just for the heck of it


----------



## rockthegod (Sep 12, 2006)

waht !! no MPLAYER in poll !!! 

Neways .... Windows Media Player + K-Lite Mega Codec Pack ==> Combo is roking !!!


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Sep 12, 2006)

Audio-->Winamp/WMP
Video-->VLC


----------



## sridatta (Sep 17, 2006)

Audio : Winamp with DFX enhancer
Video : WMP with K-lite codec pack

* Mplayer is erroneous* vexed up with that, so tuned to VLC in linux


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Sep 18, 2006)

I thinks simple Windows Media Player Rocks with its TRUE BASS & WOW effects sounds GREAT on my LT Z5500D


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey itunes 7 has released...Check out its features
www.apple.com/itunes/download/


----------



## mehulved (Sep 18, 2006)

Audio - amaroK
Video - VLC


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 18, 2006)

Anyidea which all media player other than winamp have global hotkeys or shortcut keys  as its features


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 18, 2006)

Erm, has no one here ever heard of GOM Player ? I'd Personally prefer it over VLC. Both are very very similar.


----------



## tango_cash (Sep 18, 2006)

*for mp3 =winamp


for all video formats like avi,mpg,divx etc (except dvd)=BSplayer with ace mega codec pack(install proffesional versio)


for dvd =powerdvd*


----------



## mediator (Sep 18, 2006)

Awww.......Just install "Mplayer or Xine with Win32codec" packs and Relax! Nothing else needed!


----------



## Akshay (Sep 18, 2006)

Audio - Winamp & Video - VLC.

I prefer VLC over K-Lite coz its low on resources n is less error prone dan mediaplayer.


----------



## mrbhide_techie (Sep 18, 2006)

Yeah, among the one's u asked a vote 4 :
Winamp and Windows MP

Or alternatively u can try - Blaze Pro Media Player ...
Its free and easily avl. 4 downloading on the net
Just search 4 it
it takes a bit time to download but its very nice !
*Features *: Audio & video Convertor, audio Merger, Player , edito(audio and video) and also tag editor.


----------



## kalpik (Sep 18, 2006)

Audio: Amarok
Video: Mplayer/Xine


----------



## ayush_chh (Sep 18, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> My Vote goes to WMP, though Winamp & VLC r also good.


 
me too.....

when talking of media player, it includes both audio and video.....Winamp is the best audio player and VLC i find as one of the best video player although i use power DVD but talking in both the fields.....WMP is the best....


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Sep 18, 2006)

Audio:iTunes,winamp
Video:WMP


----------



## rajhot (Sep 26, 2006)

audio:winamp
video:gomplayer

gomplayer interface and shortcuts r excellent just like jet audio


----------



## JGuru (Sep 27, 2006)

*XMMS* for MP3, AAC Audio formats.
*MPlayer* & *VLC* for playing videos, VCD/DVD etc.,


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 27, 2006)

*SEE the poll results*


----------



## return_of_vengeance (Sep 27, 2006)

For AUDIO/MPEG WMP for its SRS WOW effects & for DVD PowerDVD


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 27, 2006)

*Audio:Realplayer Gold V.10

Video:Cyberlink Power DvD V.6

Overall:Windows Media Player 10*


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 27, 2006)

windows media player and  power dvd is also good  .


----------



## sysfilez (Sep 27, 2006)

i use WMP for most of the jobs, but while watching video disc (dvd /cd) i prefer power dvd.


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 27, 2006)

NOTHING IS BEST IN COMPUTER WORLD, IT ALWAYS ONE BEING BETTER THAN OTHER IN SOME FEATURES 

But i use VLC and winamp


----------



## Kiran.dks (Sep 27, 2006)

No MediaMonkey in the poll list? It is one of the popular Audio media player available for free download. Features:
1.Autovolume leveller
2.Simplified Maintainance of library
3.Better management of audio tags
4.Can plugin Winamp to play files

Cheers


----------



## pokiri (Oct 17, 2006)

my options will be
1.vlc media player
2.media player classic
3.wmp with k-lite codes installed


----------



## sree_shan (Oct 22, 2006)

no doubt ..... my vote goes to VLC media player
and then i will go for media player classic (an real alternative )
anyway VLC is rocking .... 
i can open almost all files by using VLC....


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 23, 2006)

Winamp for music
Windows Media Player 11 for Videos, since i cannot minimize to tray when i listen to music in it
nvidia Purevideo decoders for DVD decoding


----------



## rajas (Oct 23, 2006)

Winamp -  Audio
WMP 11 - Video
Power DVD - DVD
VLC - for all other formats(both audio /video. plays practically everything. atleast there is no issue of codec with this).

@gxsaurav: is nVidia purevideo better than power dvd/nero show time or is it feel gud thing that u use it.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 23, 2006)

Purevideo decoders are just the decoders which use DXVA acceleration, that means my graphic card can accelerate the mpeg2 video, now, i prefer wmp11 for video playback so insted of using powerdvd or anything else, i prefer that only. I had powerdvd 7 installed, but not anymore...cos don't need it


----------



## hailgautam (Oct 23, 2006)

winamp and power dvd, though u would require other players also.


----------



## rajas (Oct 23, 2006)

thanks for your reply. Purevideo


----------



## doom_marine (Oct 25, 2006)

Windows Media Player really nice and simple to use

For DVD though PowerDVD is the best


----------



## DukeNukem (Oct 25, 2006)

STHSDvD Player Rocks Brothers, it will leave all Players Hiding there faces.

Benefits
>Play WMV/RM/AVI/MPG/MOV Format
>Can Trim videos
>play any condition CD/DVD (Dont take it Tooooo literally)
>Support Many Audio Format
>Pluggins Facilities

Believe me These are very Few


----------



## samrulez (Oct 25, 2006)

To be frank...it depends on your pre amplifier.....i.e the sound card.....if you have a nice Creative or Yahama sound card then it will sound good on most of the players....but if one is using a crappy on board sound.....you might have to optimize it,,,for it to sound better...


Quick Time sounds the best, WMP 11 follows and then Winamp but with a equalizer ...


----------



## Tech Geek (Oct 25, 2006)

Wmp 11
Real Player


----------



## n2casey (Oct 25, 2006)

For Audio - WMP and iTunes

For Video - VLC and Zoom Player


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 27, 2006)

WMP 11 Beta 2 Rocks..........


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 27, 2006)

Winamp !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Oct 27, 2006)

winamp is dead now , WMP n VLC ( iTunes too ) rule now , winamp's days are gone


----------



## DukeNukem (Oct 27, 2006)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> winamp is dead now , WMP n VLC ( iTunes too ) rule now , winamp's days are gone



REALLY BROTHER IAM REALLY SHOCKED!!! 
What Makes You Say That ????


----------



## deathvirus_me (Oct 27, 2006)

Huh ??? Ru sane ??


----------



## papai_mcc (Oct 30, 2006)

Audio ->  winamp
Video->  cyberlink power DVD


----------



## mAYHEM (Oct 31, 2006)

Video : MPlayer+MPUI and MPC+ffdshow
Audio : Foobar2000


----------



## shaunak (Oct 31, 2006)

Best presentation and playback: Windows media player.
Best format support: VLC media player.


----------



## satyamy (Oct 31, 2006)

Window Media Player = 19Votes Including Mine


----------



## busyanuj (Oct 31, 2006)

windows media player 11 rocks.


----------



## jal_desai (Oct 31, 2006)

why use different players for different formats.... download all plugins for WMP and use K-Lite Pack..  i have abandoned WinAMP years ago


----------



## Tech Geek (Oct 31, 2006)

Wmp10


----------



## pradisdeep (Nov 28, 2006)

K-lite mega codec pack with Media player classic...... this combination of codecs and MPC is great


----------



## manas (Nov 28, 2006)

Windows Media Player 11 rocks.....


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 28, 2006)

Klite pack installed
Audio/video = WMP
MOV/MP4 = VLC


----------



## overclocker (Nov 28, 2006)

Windows Media Player...... I always use this media player and BSPlayer Pro another one which I like very much..


----------



## kirtan (Nov 30, 2006)

WMP for me


----------



## prem4u (Nov 30, 2006)

I  generally use WMP..
But VLC is great..


----------



## gg_3000 (Nov 30, 2006)

iTunes 7 jus rocks!! Plus i own an iPod.. Hence that suits me best!! Also, if u hav a well organized library, WMP11 and iTunes 7 are the best options..

For video, i would prefer VLC.. the default skin of VLC is quite boring.. but tons of skins r available on the net!


----------



## titun (Nov 30, 2006)

BS Player Pro with Klite Mega Codec Pack installed


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 30, 2006)

for everything...WMP is all time best


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 1, 2006)

MPC for Video.
WMP 11 for Music.


----------



## prashanthnbhat (Dec 1, 2006)

WMP 11 anyday. plays almost all the file formats that you may encounter including realmedia


----------



## dissel (Dec 2, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> GOM Player
> www.gomplayer.com



Thanks for the nice info.........it is really great.


----------



## outlaw (Dec 3, 2006)

windows media player = ease of use ; eye candy

VLC= format support


----------



## yogeshm02 (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey, you will get it soon, I'm coding it.


----------



## Vyasram (Dec 5, 2006)

wmp rite now, vlc comes second


----------



## optumsprime (Dec 5, 2006)

AUDIO= JET AUDIO
VIDEO= K-lite codec pack & VLC PLAYER


----------



## webgenius (Dec 5, 2006)

audio - winamp
video - vlc player


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Dec 6, 2006)

WMP for nything


----------



## blu_6779 (Dec 6, 2006)

FFdshow for postprocessing and MPC for playing.


----------



## ashisharya (Dec 7, 2006)

winamp suits me well


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 7, 2006)

Audio:* MediaMonkey + WinAmp Combo*
Video:*VLC Player (for quick viewing/checking), WinAmp, WMP*.


----------



## Aberforth (Dec 8, 2006)

Apple iTunes


----------



## priyanavneet (Dec 8, 2006)

WMP is the Best


----------



## harmik (Dec 9, 2006)

audio-> Media Player Classic (4rm K-Lite Codec Pack)... bt it lacks good Media Library feature. so if i need media library, i use Winamp (bt it uses lots of resources)

video-> Media Player Classic or VLC(if format doesnt work in MPlayer...


----------



## Hackattack (Jul 20, 2008)

Video* -- SMPlayer *-- better than VLC, plays more format than VLC, CPU usage a little less than VLC. 
*smplayer.sourceforge.net/
Audio -- RealPlayer and WMP 11 rocks


----------

